# Shaved/Tucked bay progress



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

So it's been a very long road, but the build is nearly done

The old









upload img

The nearly complete

































Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Holy Crap that's RED!!!!!!!!!!

Me likes.

B.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Just wait until the motor, turbo, and crazy sidewinder manifold are back in the bay


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

now that is some color :laugh:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks man, I've only waited since January to see some amazing progress pics lol


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

I LOVE that red ! Care to share the paint color / code ? my clear coat over red is peeling really badly all over so I'm going for a full paint job and that color is exactly what I had visualized


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I can definitely find out, but I believe it's just a multi stage candy red


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

a little teaser

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Last teaser









Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

So......red!


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Wait until you see the turbo, manifold, and the rest of the piping back in the bay...


----------



## demarioii (Jul 29, 2015)

Whew! :thumbup: lurking


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

looking forward to seeing a clean bay, keep at it :beer:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Just to give you an idea the size of the turbo I'll be running

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Plisken (Oct 19, 2008)

Gorgeous !


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Precision 6266 twinscroll FTW!

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Did you buy the sidewinder off a guy in il? Looks good dude!


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

No my sidewinder was custom fabricated by PSI PROformance in Lansdale, PA

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

And this is my hood exit exhaust that will look like this









Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn that'll be loud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Converted2VW said:


> Damn that'll be loud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the goal lol


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Needs moAr updates


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Soon I promise...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looking good man!!:beer::beer:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks I'm finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

another day or two and I'll be picking her up

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

looks killer!!! wow


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Dang that's sexy. I see your using aem infinity. How do you like it


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

It's going to be a conservative tune until I replace my piston rings and then set it up for e85

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

That turbo manifold is beautiful :heart:

How'd the SEM intake manifold fit?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

With no trouble from what I was told

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

BeasTToftheEast said:


> With no trouble from what I was told
> 
> Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


Nice!

I've thought about SEM, I.E. or 034 but I've heard there _may_ be some fitment issues with TT engine bay.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I've never had a problem with it

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## tomde (May 12, 2010)

WOW, very cool!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

That looks killer and I'm sure it'll sound beastly :beer:


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

who's doing the work for you? are they also tuning the infinity?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

PSI Proformance in Lansdale, PA but they are only setting it up with a basic time since I'm not ready to setup e85 yet

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DFWSKATE said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've thought about SEM, I.E. or 034 but I've heard there _may_ be some fitment issues with TT engine bay.


Nope, no issues on the three car's I've put SEM's on. It's a little tight for the OEM throttle hose as the throttle isn't exactly in the same position, but the hose just needs to be adjusted. :thumbup:


----------



## demarioii (Jul 29, 2015)

Looks amazing, you don't think you'll be running into heat issues on the engine harness box next to the turbo or are you putting those in the frame rails later?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a heat blanket on the turbo hot side









Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------

